# Diagrama generador rf gaf 65



## toni1 (Oct 27, 2012)

hola tengo un generador rf gaf 65, todo parece estar bien, las valvulas son nuevas pero no funciona, no tengo la sonda aunque deveria funcianar con un cable, alguien me podria ayudar , bien con el esquema o como construir la sonda gracias


----------



## noransolrac (Sep 6, 2013)

Hola, el aficionado es mi padre, pero me pide que le consiga informacion por internet.
Un saludo.



Hola, es mi padre el que esta buscando lo mismo, es aficionado a la reparacion de radios de valvulas y tiene este generador de radiofrecuencia. ¿conseguiste algo?
Un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Sep 6, 2013)

Buenas tardes.

Curioso Generador Fabricado por el Labortorio de Metrología Electrónica 

Mirar en esta página...

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/laboratome_generador_rf_gaf_65.html

Sal U2


----------



## noransolrac (Sep 6, 2013)

Gracias, entro en esa pagina pero no puedo sacar el esquema ni la documentacion que tiene, es para miembros de pago.
¿tu la tienes? Un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Sep 7, 2013)

noransolrac dijo:


> Gracias, entro en esa pagina pero no puedo sacar el esquema ni la documentacion que tiene, es para miembros de pago.
> ¿tu la tienes? Un saludo



Pués no, no lo tengo, lo siento 

Sal U2


----------



## toni1 (Sep 9, 2013)

hola , es un esquema muy simple tan solo de dos valvulas, comenta que le pasa un saludo...no tengo el esquema


----------

